# Help! This Is Disturbing! (video)



## flow (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi all!
i have been reading the forums for a while now and i really like this site!, i recently got myself a big tank and 13 piranhas (see video), i have them for like 1 1/2 months now, i only fed them live fish twice, i keep feeding them pellets daily (pic linked), but now it has been 3 weeks since i have noticed these weird white worms swimming inside my tank, i replace the water weekly and clean the filters, they get sucked out, but they keep coming back , whats really disturbing is that they are now in big numbers more than ever!! , please tell me what can i do to get rid of them once and for all! i tried to replace full tank water and they keep coming back! , please watch the video you'll see what i mean!









See Video

this is the food i feed them:


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

Probably planaria worm. click


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Onkiebonkie said:


> Probably planaria worm. click


 agreed or something along those lines. To get rid of them you want to remove their food buy gravel vacs, water changes, removing uneaten food and not overfeeding. Right now since you have had them for only a month i would guess you are probably overfeeding and they are leaving waste. Pellets are often messy too so that could be part of the problem so you have to work harder to keep the tank clean on pellets.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

would a clownloach each them or maybe a crawfish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

Those are Nematodes aka roundworms. They are usually harmless and like planaria are caused from newly cycled tanks and/or overfeeding. Your tank water looks kinda cloudy so I would be more thorough with your water changes and remove any uneatten food if it hits the bottom. Also your food choice isnt the best, it looks like koi food. I would switch to New Life Spectrum or Hikari Carnivore pellets. You can also put in small pieces of raw shrimp and any other white meat fish.



FishermanCanada said:


> would a clownloach each them or maybe a crawfish.


 Yes Buzzz they would but as its a shoal of reds, I am sure they will eat the loach before the loach takes care of the worms.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I should really start reading the full post as i didnt even see a video link nor the pellets being for koi, but you should get some pellets for predatory fish. Is your tank fully cycled? With a brare bottom tank and adeqequette filtration you should have no problem keeping that tank clean so you are probably overfeeding, not doing enough water changes or you dont have a good enough filter.

Can you comment on your filter, water changes, cycled? and feeding schedule.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

ksls said:


> would a clownloach each them or maybe a crawfish.


 Yes Buzzz they would but as its a shoal of reds, I am sure they will eat the loach before the loach takes care of the worms.
[/quote]

ya i forgot that part ksls.
















if all else fails, just get rid of the reds and raise the roundworms. You seem to have a fairly large colony in the tank.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree with ksls, you need to gravel vac a lot with a 40% water change and when you say "clean my filters" you do not mean the biomedia too (with tap water), right?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes, ksls and Soul have it right.

They're nematodes.
They 'appear' when a tank is unkempt.
Uneaten food is the usual culprit.

To get rid of them...

1.) Stop overfeeding your fish... watch them eagerly eat everything you put in... as soon as they show ANY lack of interest in the food, cease feeding.
2.) 40% water change like SA said. Accompany this with a thorough gravel vac.
3.) Raise the temp to 85 degrees for a few days.
4.) Repeat the gravel vacs and water changes daily for the same few days.

At the end of these few days your nematodes will be almost all gone if not entirely gone.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

those things are big enough for convicts or small tetras to eat id try that


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Additionally, I would use a small net to get the bigger ones out.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Your water looks cloudy, I suspect that better water conditions would disallow these nematodes from returning.

Water changes, gravel vacs, filter rinsing and temperature increase.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

I definitely agree with everybody above....just wanna throw in that I just got rid of some planaria in my aquarium. I jumped the temp up to 90 F. and did 25% water changes every two days with a gravel vac every four. I also dosed with Mardel Coppersafe. This stuff is great! After dosing, no need to add carbon for removal because it won't work....just continue with water changes. IF USED...READ THE LABEL TO DOSE PROPERLY.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Dam your tank is infected! At that size you could divide your tank off with egg create and throw in some fish that will eat the worms.

also LS1FDRx7 wrote a nice review on this thread about getting rid of planaria and I'm sure it would work just as well.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/194818-need-to-get-rid-of-planaria/

I would for sure feed them a better product and really cut down on the feedings, at that size they don't need to eat every day.
Best of luck.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Yuck that's no good. raise the temp. water changes, and I would not use that food. you have a nice setup but I would go with white fish, shrimp, catfish, earthworms for feeding, I would feed them every other day and if they don't finish in 10 minutes remove all uneaten food. keep us posted and good luck


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

why dont you just stop feedings for 1-2 weeks?? they can easily survive that... and just do water changes every 2 days + raise the temp.. no food for worms=dead worms


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I suspect it's all taken care of by now, right?


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

LOOOL i didnt see that the thread was from the summer sorry


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

sh*t man, I didn't notice that either.


----------

